#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Лама Олег - «Как же мы раньше жили без метавселенной».

## Olle

Лама Олег - «Как же мы раньше жили без метавселенной».

----------


## Кокотик

Да, как? Плохо жили! Нужно срочно исправлять.

----------


## Pasha

А по-моему нормально жили.

----------


## Селя

Приятно слушать лекции лам на родном языке. С переводчиков - в два раза дольше, проще текст лекции прочесть. Дяденька такой добрый, позитивный.

----------


## Денис Т

Лама Олег, в своих публичных проповедях, плотно подсел на тему антизападничества и патриотизма.

----------

Alex (10.11.2021), Vidyadhara (01.01.2022)

----------


## Alex

То есть у вас в России с алкоголем все отлично, не то что в какой-нибудь Португалии или Бельгии? Ну ок.

----------

Росиник (10.11.2021)

----------


## Крымский

> То есть у вас в России с алкоголем все отлично, не то что в какой-нибудь Португалии или Бельгии?


Португалия и Бельгия практически не видны в контексте "западничества", они именно "какие-то".
До того, чтоб ориентиром быть, нужно еще дорасти. Португалия и Бельгия не смогли, увы. Обе страны, мягко говоря, странные даже на уровне туризма  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Ну ОК, Германия и Франция. Вот где алкоголизм-то, не то, что в России!

----------


## Росиник

> Обе страны, мягко говоря, странные даже на уровне туризма


Скажем, не такие раскрученные. 
Сам не был ни там, ни там, но сын в восторге от бельгийского Брюгге. Знакомая коллега  в восторге от Лиссабона.

----------


## Крымский

> Ну ОК, Германия и Франция. Вот где алкоголизм-то, не то, что в России!


Обе выглядят прямо сейчас не особо, о чем и речь, потому и ветер меняется.
Москва прямо сейчас ощущается более европейской, чем Париж, увы.

----------


## Павел Б

> Ну ОК, Германия и Франция. Вот где алкоголизм-то, не то, что в России!


Если это сарказм, то по официальным данным Германия и Франция потребляет больше спирта на душу населения, чём Россия. Ненамного, но всё же.

----------


## Крымский

> Скажем, не такие раскрученные.


Португалия очень раскрученная, но объемы скромные, на уровне Спб до пандемии.
Там не только будущего, но и настоящего нет, страна прошлого, страна-музей и страна-пляж (холодный).




> ... сын в восторге от бельгийского Брюгге


С пониманием, но мы в меньшинстве, даже туризм в Бельгии недоразвитый по сравнению с соседями.
Постоянное ощущение кегельбана с деревянными шарами, дорогое сонное лежбище евробюрократов  :Smilie:

----------


## Росиник

> Обе выглядят прямо сейчас не особо, о чем и речь, потому и ветер меняется.
> Москва прямо сейчас ощущается более европейской, чем Париж, увы.


 Питер - да. Киев, например.  
Москва никогда Европой не была. "Золотая дремотная Азия опочила на куполах"...
А с начала 21 века всё больше превращается в Москвабад.

----------


## Крымский

> Питер - да. Киев, например.


Питер стал лучше, Киев - гораздо хуже, а Москва прямо сияет сейчас. Но погода мерзотная, конечно  :Smilie: 




> Москва никогда Европой не была...


Может и не была, но стала. Поэтому и такие изменения заметные в риторике и дискурсе даже у лам.

----------

Vega (11.11.2021)

----------


## Росиник

> Там не только будущего, но и настоящего нет, страна прошлого, страна-музей и страна-пляж (холодный).


Едут скорее за определенной атмосферой, настроением.  Послушать исполнителей фадо, погулять по старым улочкам, посидеть в кафешках. Страна - настроение Осень.

----------

Крымский (10.11.2021)

----------


## Alex

Не, я не спорю, Москва - довольно удобный для жизни город, вполне себе на европейском уровне. Но вопрос-то был о другом: было заявлено, что в России все очень хорошо с "семейными ценностями" и отношением к алкоголю, в отличие от загнивающего Запада. Вот я и удивился.

----------


## Росиник

> Питер стал лучше, Киев - гораздо хуже, а Москва прямо сияет сейчас. Но погода мерзотная, конечно


В Киев ездили с супругой раза два в год с 2009 по 2013. На выходные погулять. Именно на контрасте от Москвы как в европейский город. После 2014 года в Киеве не был.

----------


## Alex

Я в Киеве живу (хотя сейчас временно нахожусь в Москве). Но, блин, тема вообще не про это  :Smilie:

----------

Росиник (10.11.2021)

----------


## Крымский

> Но вопрос-то был о другом: было заявлено, что в России все очень хорошо с "семейными ценностями" и отношением к алкоголю, в отличие от загнивающего Запада. Вот я и удивился.


Не-не, не все хорошо, конечно, но примеры с Запада больше не канают.
Массы посмотрели "как в Чехии", "как во Франции" и т.п. и чего-то не хотят больше вот прямо так.
Хотят другого, занимаются поиском новых идей, сравнения с условным Западом перестали быть актуальными, 
очевидно что нужно идти дальше и делать лучше. Сейчас Китай больше ориентир, чем Франция, Великобритания или США, скажем.

----------


## Кокотик

> Не, я не спорю, Москва - довольно удобный для жизни город, вполне себе на европейском уровне. Но вопрос-то был о другом: было заявлено, что в России все очень хорошо с "семейными ценностями" и отношением к алкоголю, в отличие от загнивающего Запада. Вот я и удивился.


То, что с семейными ценностями, алкоголем и наркотиками есть проблемы на Западе, никак не равно заявлению, что "в России с этим все очень хорошо". Так что сами придумали, сами удивились.

----------


## Кокотик

> Сейчас Китай больше ориентир, чем Франция, Великобритания или США, скажем.


В каждой избушке свои погремушки. Что-то может быть из опыта Китая нам подходит, а что-то может быть и совсем наоборот. 
Сейчас вот кстати те западные страны, которые осуждали практику выставления социального рейтинга путем сбора данных через сотовые телефоны в Китае, назвав ее проявлением тоталитаризма, в связи с ковидом занялись точно тем же самым - отслеживанием местонахождения и контактов граждан через их мобильные устройства. Ну разумеется с благой целью не допустить распространение ковида :-)

Вообще, китайцы например не видят ничего плохого в контроле со стороны государства, когда люди, соблюдающие закон, получают бонусы. Такой у них менталитет. 
Забавно, что протестующие против такого подхода западные страны, немедленно как их припекло, начали делать то же самое.

----------

Кеин (13.11.2021), Росиник (10.11.2021)

----------


## Крымский

> В каждой избушке свои погремушки. Что-то может быть из опыта Китая нам подходит, а что-то может быть и совсем наоборот.


Мне кажется, нужно столько же по Китаю поездить дорогим россиянам, сколько они по Европам накатали, чтобы понять наконец, 
что они и прямо так как в Китае тоже не хотят!  :Smilie:

----------


## Росиник

> Бывает, идешь в магазине, думаешь - возьму бутылочку вина. А затем вспоминаешь - так нет же его, нормального, в России-матушке. А печень у нас одна. Поэтому и не берем. Не отлично в России с алкоголем. Водка тоже часто паленая.
> Печень-то одна. Пить или не пить, жить или не жить? - вот в чем вопрос.


Тоже шутка? Да?)

----------


## Аньезка

> Лама Олег, в своих публичных проповедях, плотно подсел на тему антизападничества и патриотизма.


Есть такое. Словно и не было слов Падмасамбхавы и наставлений Падампы Сангье людям из Дингри о том, как надо линять сверкая пятками из родных мест и от родственников.

https://wahiduddin.net/budh/hundred_verses.htm

----------

Vidyadhara (02.01.2022), Гелек (12.11.2021), Денис Т (12.11.2021), Росиник (13.11.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2021)

----------


## Olle

> Есть такое. Словно и не было слов Падмасамбхавы и наставлений Падампы Сангье людям из Дингри о том, как надо линять сверкая пятками из родных мест и от родственников.
> 
> https://wahiduddin.net/budh/hundred_verses.htm


В чем не прав лама Олег?
В том что говорит не отвлекайтесь, не увлекайтесь отвлечениями, в том что нужно жить в гармонии?
Не становитесь толпой, не ведая куда может эта толпа завести?
В том что отстроил храм и строит ступы?
В том, что видит чуть больше, чем остальные?
В чем его заблуждения?

----------


## Кокотик

> Есть такое. Словно и не было слов Падмасамбхавы и наставлений Падампы Сангье людям из Дингри о том, как надо линять сверкая пятками из родных мест и от родственников.


Как далеко бы вы не убежали, везде в том новом месте, куда вы прибежите, снова будете вы.

----------


## Денис Т

> В чем не прав лама Олег?
> В том что говорит...


Лама Олег, в последних ютубных видео, четко и однозначно вписывается в актуальную политическую повестку на одной конкретной стороне. На стороне действующей власти РФ. И, старается вписать туда всех остальных.  Это следует понимать. А прав он в этом или нет - вопрос вообще лишний, тут каждый решает сам. Кто-то занимает те или другие стороны, кто-то вообще держится от политики подальше.   А так - ничего особенного, например XXIV Пандито Хамбо лама Дамба Бадмаевич Аюшеев - Дмитрия Анатольича Медведева (и, наверное ,  Владимира Владимировича Путина) как воплощения Белой Тары почитает и простирания им делает. На что тоже неоднозначная реакция, и это нормально.

----------


## Аньезка

Я, кстати, не думаю, что это политическая тема. Просто он параллельно с шаманизмом связан, а там духи предков, род, и всё такое. 

Я очень люблю Ламу Олега, чтоб было понятно, просто заметила несоответствия с учениями великих буддистских мастеров прошлого.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2021)

----------


## Olle

Любой гражданин своей страны любит то место, где он родился и вырос. 
Это касается и тибетских учителей, и японских, и корейских, и т.д. 
Ни один из них не поливает грязью свою страну, где родился или проживает. 
Чем плоха жизнь в России? Лично, не знаю, мне комфортно. 
А с шаманизмом - так весь тибетский буддизм сплошной шаманизм, только вместо бубна дамару. 
Все религии основаны на вере, я не открыватель истины, буддизм не исключение, везде присутствует магия в той или иной форме. 
Атеизм может стоять в сторонке, да и то там веры много - основанной на не верии. 
Думаю, ламе Олегу будет комфортно в любом месте или стране.

----------


## Павел Б

> Любой гражданин своей страны, человек любит место где он родился и вырос. 
> Это касается и тибетских учителей и японских и корейских. Ни один из них не поливает грязью свою страну, где родился или проживает. 
> Чем плоха жизнь в России? Лично, не знаю, мне комфортно. 
> А с шаманизмом - так весь тибетский буддизм сплошной шаманизм, только вместо бубна дамару. 
> Все религии основаны на вере, я не открыватель истины, буддизм не исключение, везде присутствует магия в той или иной форме. 
> Атеизм может стоять в сторонке, да и то там веры много - основанной на не верии. 
> Думаю, ламе Олегу будет комфортно в любом месте или стране.


"— Главная мысль, которую человек пытается донести до других, заключается в том, что он имеет доступ к гораздо более престижному потреблению, чем про него могли подумать. Одновременно с этим он старается объяснить окружающим, что их тип потребления гораздо менее престижен, чем они имели наивность думать. Этому подчинены все социальные маневры. Больше того, только эти вопросы вызывают у людей стойкие эмоции.
— Вообще-то мне в жизни попадались и другие люди, — сказал я с легкой иронией.
Иегова кротко посмотрел на меня.
— Рама, — сказал он, — вот прямо сейчас ты пытаешься донести до меня мысль о том, что ты имеешь доступ к более престижному потреблению, чем я, а мой тип потребления, как сейчас говорят, сосет и причмокивает. Только речь идет о потреблении в сфере общения. Именно об этом движении человеческой души я и говорю. Ничего другого в людях ты не встретишь, как не ищи. Меняться будет только конкретный тип потребления, о котором пойдет речь. Это может быть потребление вещей, впечатлений, культурных объектов, книг, концепций, состояний ума и так далее.
— Отвратительно, — сказал я искренне."

Припоминаю, как одна дамочка удивлялась, что некоторые, вместо того, чтобы возмущаться отсутствием хлеба, не едят вместо него пирожные...

----------

Дичен Лакед (08.12.2021), Лакшья (09.12.2021), Пилигрим (04.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2021)

----------


## Аньезка

> Припоминаю, как одна дамочка удивлялась, что некоторые, вместо того, чтобы возмущаться отсутствием хлеба, не едят вместо него пирожные...


Дамочку звали Мария Антуанетта.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Есть такое. Словно и не было слов Падмасамбхавы и наставлений Падампы Сангье людям из Дингри о том, как надо линять сверкая пятками из родных мест и от родственников.


Патриотизм — хотя бы понятно, а вот ницшеанство — уже на грани безумной мудрости, мне так кажется.

----------


## Росиник

Патриотизм в России - дискредитированное понятие. 
Когда в России начинают говорить о патриотизме, знай: где-то что-то украли. 
У нас все "истинные" патриоты имеют недвижимость заграницей, и там же живут и учатся их дети.

----------


## Кеин

"Тему не читал, но осуждаю."
Почему-то думалось что труйному буддисту везде чотко, как тут уже сказали, всё своё ношу с собой, хоть куда поедь, омрачения они с тобой.
Зачем куда-то ехай ради лучших внешних условий штоле, только ради того, штобы было не так больно просерать полимеры

----------


## Кокотик

> Любой гражданин своей страны, человек любит место где он родился и вырос. 
> Это касается и тибетских учителей и японских и корейских. Ни один из них не поливает грязью свою страну, где родился или проживает.


Вот именно. 

Вообще, когда люди ругают свою страну - они прежде всего выражают ту недоброжелательность, которую чувствуют сами к себе. И это не врожденная, а привитая привычка. Точно так же можно начать уважать себя, своих сограждан, и свою страну, и в этом будет больше пользы, чем в недоброжелательности.




> Я очень люблю Ламу Олега, чтоб было понятно, просто заметила несоответствия с учениями великих буддистских мастеров прошлого


Учения мастеров - ситуативны. В одном случае может быть полезно сменить обстановку, уехать далеко от дома, путешестовать. Только не надо упускать из виду цель, для чего это делается. 
Как и надо понимать, что все люди в другие места уехать не могут. 

Так что лучшее, что человек может делать - делать прекрасной ту землю, на которой он живет, где он родился и вырос. Это и есть патриотизм.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (01.12.2021)

----------


## Olle

Лама Олег (аудио) — Уходящим в «свет» посвящается

----------

Крымский (01.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

Че т я уже перестала догонять, о чем лама Олег рассказывает.

----------

Alex (02.12.2021), Дичен Лакед (08.12.2021)

----------


## Денис Т

> Че т я уже перестала догонять, о чем лама Олег рассказывает.


Примерно следующее: "В ближайшем будущем западные олигархи по приказу спецслужб зазомбируют через интернет весь мир на бездумное потребление и жизнь в подконтрольной  им виртуальной реальности. От этого все люди станут ещё более несчастными чем сейчас, а жизнь их ещё более никчемной. Выход только один - надо заниматься випашьяной и развивать бодхичитту, меньше пользоваться интернетом и больше гулять на природе, это поможет быть мудрей и свободней".

----------

Vidyadhara (02.01.2022), Кузьмич (12.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2021)

----------


## Иван О

> Примерно следующее: "В ближайшем будущем западные олигархи по приказу спецслужб зазомбируют через интернет весь мир на бездумное потребление и жизнь в подконтрольной  им виртуальной реальности. От этого все люди станут ещё более несчастными чем сейчас, а жизнь их ещё более никчемной. Выход только один - надо заниматься випашьяной и развивать бодхичитту, меньше пользоваться интернетом и больше гулять на природе, это поможет быть мудрей и свободней".


Неплохой сюжет для нового романа Пелевина))

----------


## Кокотик

> Неплохой сюжет для нового романа Пелевина))


Увлекательно ага. Лама открыл для себя действие сансары.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Вот именно. 
> 
> Вообще, когда люди ругают свою страну - они прежде всего выражают ту недоброжелательность, которую чувствуют сами к себе. И это не врожденная, а привитая привычка. Точно так же можно начать уважать себя, своих сограждан, и свою страну, и в этом будет больше пользы, чем в недоброжелательности.
> 
> 
> Учения мастеров - ситуативны. В одном случае может быть полезно сменить обстановку, уехать далеко от дома, путешестовать. Только не надо упускать из виду цель, для чего это делается. 
> Как и надо понимать, что все люди в другие места уехать не могут. 
> 
> Так что лучшее, что человек может делать - делать прекрасной ту землю, на которой он живет, где он родился и вырос. Это и есть патриотизм.


Согласен. Крышу на погребке все таки надо перекрыть. Синяя металочерепица будет смотреться гораздо лучше старого замшелого шифера, деревня хоть немного станет красивее..

----------


## Пилигрим

> В каждой избушке свои погремушки. Что-то может быть из опыта Китая нам подходит, а что-то может быть и совсем наоборот. 
> Сейчас вот кстати те западные страны, которые осуждали практику выставления социального рейтинга путем сбора данных через сотовые телефоны в Китае, назвав ее проявлением тоталитаризма, в связи с ковидом занялись точно тем же самым - отслеживанием местонахождения и контактов граждан через их мобильные устройства. Ну разумеется с благой целью не допустить распространение ковида :-)
> 
> Вообще, китайцы например не видят ничего плохого в контроле со стороны государства, когда люди, соблюдающие закон, получают бонусы. Такой у них менталитет. 
> Забавно, что протестующие против такого подхода западные страны, немедленно как их припекло, начали делать то же самое.


А я вот заметил, как начнешь что либо или кого либо осуждать, жизнь непременно поставит тебя в такие же условия и наклонив голову как собака, с ехидненькой улыбкой спрашивает: "Ну, как?"

----------


## Пилигрим

> Че т я уже перестала догонять, о чем лама Олег рассказывает.


Маркетинговый девиз 20 века - мы сделаем то, что надо вам. Маркетинговый девиз 21 века - мы сделаем тех кому надо то, что делаем мы.

----------


## Кокотик

> Примерно следующее: "В ближайшем будущем западные олигархи по приказу спецслужб зазомбируют через интернет весь мир на бездумное потребление и жизнь в подконтрольной  им виртуальной реальности. От этого все люди станут ещё более несчастными чем сейчас, а жизнь их ещё более никчемной. Выход только один - надо заниматься випашьяной и развивать бодхичитту, меньше пользоваться интернетом и больше гулять на природе, это поможет быть мудрей и свободней".


Ну вывод конечно правильный, что странно, учитывая предпосылку про зомбирование. Никого ж не заставляют: не хочешь соцсетей или мобильных телефонов - не пользуешься. Вот и у Владимира Владимировича например мобильного нет!

Лично я пользуюсь и тем и другим, но так, не особо активно. Как-то не зашли мне соцсети. Там своя атмосфера, фоточки, видеозвоночки, какие то флеймы, какие-то статусы с глобальными месседжами. А я вот как-то без атмосферы, да в калашный ряд. Захожу в сосеть и понимаю, что мне решительно нечего сообщить людям такого, о чем они без меня раньше не знали. Мойте, товарищи, руки, перед и зад.

----------

Лидия (04.12.2021)

----------


## Денис Т

> Ну вывод конечно правильный, что странно...


Это не вывод (вторую составляющую говорят примерно все ламы). Это паровозик, который тянет за собой первую часть, с заговором западных олигархов и спецслужб, в сознание target grupp.

----------

Alex (04.12.2021), Vidyadhara (02.01.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> Это не вывод (вторую составляющую говорят примерно все ламы). Это паровозик, который тянет за собой первую часть, с заговором западных олигархов и спецслужб, в сознание target grupp.


Как учит нас формальная логика - из ложной предпосылки можно вывести что угодно. 
Но видимо мой тонкий сарказм слишком тонкий, судя по вашему ответу, и количеству лайков под ним.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну вывод конечно правильный, что странно, учитывая предпосылку про зомбирование. Никого ж не заставляют: не хочешь соцсетей или мобильных телефонов - не пользуешься. Вот и у Владимира Владимировича например мобильного нет!
> 
> Лично я пользуюсь и тем и другим, но так, не особо активно. Как-то не зашли мне соцсети. Там своя атмосфера, фоточки, видеозвоночки, какие то флеймы, какие-то статусы с глобальными месседжами. А я вот как-то без атмосферы, да в калашный ряд. Захожу в сосеть и понимаю, что мне решительно нечего сообщить людям такого, о чем они без меня раньше не знали. Мойте, товарищи, руки, перед и зад.


ВЫ кокетствуете. Фу.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну вывод конечно правильный, что странно, учитывая предпосылку про зомбирование. Никого ж не заставляют: не хочешь соцсетей или мобильных телефонов - не пользуешься. Вот и у Владимира Владимировича например мобильного нет!
> 
> Лично я пользуюсь и тем и другим, но так, не особо активно. Как-то не зашли мне соцсети. Там своя атмосфера, фоточки, видеозвоночки, какие то флеймы, какие-то статусы с глобальными месседжами. А я вот как-то без атмосферы, да в калашный ряд. Захожу в сосеть и понимаю, что мне решительно нечего сообщить людям такого, о чем они без меня раньше не знали. Мойте, товарищи, руки, перед и зад.



Есть она у него.

----------


## Селя

почему на БФ столько негатива и критики к другим, даже не просто к людям, а к обладающим духовным саном?

Работайте над своими клешами.

----------


## Аньезка

> Че т я уже перестала догонять, о чем лама Олег рассказывает.


Опять же, это очень давняя тема у него. Ещё много лет назад лама Олег громко хлопнул дверью и ушел из соцсетей, объявив их наличие губительным для саморазвития. 
Непонятно только, почему именно Мета Цукерберга его так взволновала. Уже много лет существует и таргетированная реклама, и онлайн продажи.

----------

PampKin Head (10.12.2021), Vidyadhara (02.01.2022), Нгаванг Шераб (06.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2021)

----------


## Селя

> Ещё много лет назад лама Олег громко хлопнул дверью и ушел из соцсетей, объявив их наличие губительным для саморазвития.


Это он правильно сделал. Отмечу себе.

----------


## Крымский

> Опять же, это очень давняя тема у него. Ещё много лет назад лама Олег громко хлопнул дверью и ушел из соцсетей, объявив их наличие губительным для саморазвития.


Молодец!




> Непонятно только, почему именно Мета Цукерберга его так взволновала. Уже много лет существует и таргетированная реклама, и онлайн продажи.


Потому что метавселенные многократно вреднее и комплекснее социальных сетей в том смысле, о котором он говорит.
Лама Олег "Лавину" Стивенсона наверняка читал даже, ну или хотя бы ее производные за авторством Лукьяненко  :Smilie:

----------


## Кокотик

> Есть она у него.


Ну раз мы решили обмениваться бессмысленными и беспощадными сообщениями, то:

кукурукуку!

----------


## Кокотик

> Опять же, это очень давняя тема у него. Ещё много лет назад лама Олег громко хлопнул дверью и ушел из соцсетей, объявив их наличие губительным для саморазвития.


Ну несколько лет назад "не быть в сосетях" было таки трендом.




> Непонятно только, почему именно Мета Цукерберга его так взволновала. Уже много лет существует и таргетированная реклама, и онлайн продажи.


Погуглила. Ну по моему не повод расстраиваться ламам, займут и в мете цукерберга свою полочку, будут вещать про сансару в виртуальных вселенных :-)

----------


## Иван О

> почему на БФ столько негатива и критики к другим, даже не просто к людям, а к обладающим духовным саном?
> 
> Работайте над своими клешами.


Вроде не так уж и много. Просто живое обсуждение, в котором участвуют живые люди.. В чем-то не соглашаться это нормально. Быть живыми людьми нормально. :Smilie:

----------


## Павел Б

> Просто живое обсуждение живых людей.


Да и вообще - людей. Вот, например, Бенито Муссолини - для кого-то клоун с дурацкой мимикой, а для кого-то мощный авторитет, почти святой...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Кузьмич

> Опять же, это очень давняя тема у него. Ещё много лет назад лама Олег громко хлопнул дверью и ушел из соцсетей, объявив их наличие губительным для саморазвития. 
> Непонятно только, почему именно Мета Цукерберга его так взволновала. Уже много лет существует и таргетированная реклама, и онлайн продажи.


Можно задать Вам буддийский вопрос?
У вас там правда бомжи выносят магазины?,,

----------


## Аньезка

> Можно задать Вам буддийский вопрос?
> У вас там правда бомжи выносят магазины?,,


Не в курсе. Я на Амазоне заказываю)

----------

Кузьмич (12.12.2021)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не в курсе. Я на Амазоне заказываю)


Хорошо живется в тантрической аскезе...

----------


## Аньезка

> Хорошо живется в тантрической аскезе...


Дзамбала в помощь!

----------

Alex (06.12.2021), Кузьмич (12.12.2021)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Дзамбала в помощь!


И немножко Яхве!  :Smilie:  Всех благ!!

----------


## Aion

> почему на БФ столько негатива и критики к другим, даже не просто к людям, а к обладающим духовным саном?


Вероятно, потому что в виртуальном пространстве рупа-скандха не принимает участия в получении кармических плодов)

----------


## PampKin Head

Нынче ветрено и волны с перехлестом.
Скоро осень, все изменится в округе.
Смена красок этих трогательней, Постум,
чем наряда перемена у подруги. 

(с) Бродский...

Трогательнее испугов метта-вселенных. )))

----------


## Кузьмич

> Неплохой сюжет для нового романа Пелевина))


Не, плохой для старого  :Smilie: . Но спасибо ему за!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Опять же, это очень давняя тема у него. Ещё много лет назад лама Олег громко хлопнул дверью и ушел из соцсетей, объявив их наличие губительным для саморазвития. 
> Непонятно только, почему именно Мета Цукерберга его так взволновала. Уже много лет существует и таргетированная реклама, и онлайн продажи.


Наверное, потому, что это первая нахальная заява на всьо!! (Раньше было молча)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну раз мы решили обмениваться бессмысленными и беспощадными сообщениями, то:
> 
> кукурукуку!


Какой смишной дед! Мудроты абъелся!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2021)

----------


## Olle

Лама Олег — «Ваджрные доспехи»

----------

Аньезка (27.02.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

> Лама Олег — «Ваджрные доспехи»
> [.video=youtube_share;_h5ovSVJcZM]https://youtu.be/_h5ovSVJcZM[/video]


свежачок?

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> свежачок?


Да, свежачок. Лама Олег просто искрит позитивом.

----------


## Кокотик

> Да, свежачок. Лама Олег просто искрит позитивом.


нулан

----------


## Olle

Лама Сонам Дордже (Лама Олег)
27 фев в 20:15
Прямо сейчас мы с вами находимся в водовороте тяжёлых и очень резонансных новостей, которые затрагивают практически всех на каждом углу, потому что в новостной ленте ничего, кроме этих тяжёлых, резонансных вещей мы не слышим. И здесь у некоторых людей могут появляться негативные эмоции, у некоторых людей может появляться гнев, агрессия, даже идеи типа праведного гнева или ярости, или просто депрессия и повышенная тревога. И я хотел сказать буквально пару слов, как нам, духовным практикующим, правильно относиться, понимать все эти беспокоящие новости. 

Во-первых, вовсе не обязательно все эти новости слушать. Да, мы можем отстать от жизни. Но вы понимаете, система работает так, что она основана на нашей энергии, которую мы вкладываем, когда слушаем эти новости. То есть когда мы слушаем и вырабатываем энергию – примерно как на каком-нибудь стадионе или на олимпиаде, когда кричим, волнуемся или болеем за кого-то – мы вырабатываем энергию, и эта энергия идёт на дальнейшее развитие этих событий. Поэтому совершенно не обязательно участвовать в прослушивании и переживании этих вещей, если, конечно, они нас не касаются напрямую (как в случае с некоторыми нашими женщинами, которые непосредственно живут, или уже «жили», в Донбассе).

Второй момент. Мы же знаем, что все эти новости создаются ньюсмейкерами, которые являются частью политической пропаганды той или иной системы («синих» или «красных» – неважно, мы сейчас не будем разбираться, кто из них кто). И они из слушателя пытаются сделать некий сосуд, который думал и видел бы мир по тому шаблону, который они предлагают, – не важно, через «красные» очки или через «синие» очки. И нам, духовным практикующим, это совершенно не нужно. Потому что наш сосуд – если вы помните, «драгоценный» – мы должны наполнять нектаром самых чистых чувств, самых высоких вибраций. 

Война, слухи о войне, новости о войне, рассуждения, мысли, страхи – являются сильнейшими катализаторами. Националистические, патриотические обсуждения и разговоры – являются идеологическими компонентами, которые используют политмейкеры.

Когда мы смотрим на человека, который просто движется по эволюционной лестнице, мы с вами уже много раз говорили, что это не происходит так, как бы кто-то «просто жил бы и жил». Нет. Человеку постоянно даются какие-то непростые события и ситуации, которые я сейчас называл катализаторами, – которые ускоряют внутреннее развитие за счёт создания новых и более утончённых, более сложных реакций путём создания более сложных комбинаций эмоций, как позитивных, так и негативных. 

Для обычных людей, которые не занимаются никакой духовной практикой, главным катализатором по жизни являются отношения между полами (отношения между мальчиками и девочками, девочками и девочками, и так далее, можно дальше не перечислять), семья, где происходят самые сложные тёрки на фоне бытовухи, а также отношения между разного рода партнёрами (как то на работе, в бизнесе, в кружках по интересам и так далее), где сталкиваются интересы двух людей, желания, чувства, и они за счёт этого «трения» становятся более, скажем так, рафинированными. Более рафинированными – значит, их чувства и понимание становятся более сложными, более глубокими, и в принципе, они таким образом эволюционируют к тому, что можно назвать извлечением главного урока этой жизни – открытия в себе любви. 

Настоящие духовные практикующие берут чистую квинтэссенцию любви, пусть вначале в виде каких-то концепций или молитв, и непосредственно работают с ней. То есть мы отходим от ролевых игр обычных людей, которые в процессе этих отношений, этих катализаторов, пытаются выяснить, у кого что больше. И мы переходим сразу к чистой квинтэссенции этого катализатора, что делает нам дорогу и путь гораздо быстрее и легче. 

А война, слухи, новости, сплетни о войне, мысли о войне, разговоры о войне – это также катализаторы, но только боле низкого уровня. Они также развивают наше сознание, они также делают нас взрослее. Но они делают нас взрослее – знаете, как? Ну, примерно, как если шестилетний мальчик в 41-м году вдруг случайно оказался в районе боевых действий – когда закончилась война, этому мальчику сколько было? Десять. Если он всё это видел своими глазами, он уже старик. В десять лет. То есть это старение, это взросление – по такому тяжёлому паттерну вибраций, где люди, действительно, очень быстро набирают опыт, но они грузятся, они становятся тяжёлыми, депрессивными и травмированными. Это не то, что мы хотим развивать у себя на духовном пути. 

Поэтому если кого-то из вас очень сильно задевают эти новости, события, и у вас прямо рука тянется к смартфону или к этой новостной ленте, чтобы почитать ещё, и ещё, и ещё, или ещё пообсуждать с какими-нибудь родственниками или друзьями – поймите, это катализатор не уровня духовных практикующих. Это катализатор обычных людей, можно сказать, уровня чакры, которая соответствует солнечному сплетению, но не уровня сердца. Потому что затрагивается общественное сознание, в этом общественном сознании происходят несправедливые вещи, мы пытаемся почувствовать какую-то справедливость, и нас это захватывает, потому что слой общественных эмоций, слой общественного осознания, который содержится у нас у всех в потенциале – он очень вязкий, и он очень сильно затягивает, очень сильно волнует. Но это не наш путь. 

Нам нужно брать квинтэссенцию вот тех самых катализаторов. И чистую квинтэссенцию – в виде любви. И любовь – это наша главная защита. Вы можете подумать, что я говорю про какие-то абстрактные вещи – нет. Я говорю про конкретные чувства, которые начинаются в виде ростков из нашего сердца, когда оно открывается всё больше и больше. И если мы на данном этапе можем любить только папу, маму или ребёночка, или мужа, или жену – ну, значит, это наш уровень. Но мы развиваемся дальше, и наше сердце становится больше, больше, и вмещает всё больше и больше людей, больше существ. Ну и, в конечном счёте, оно превращается в такую универсальную силу, которая включает в себя всех без исключения. Она становится не просто защитой, она становится ещё и огромной силой, которая может творить всё что угодно.

Но самое главное: если вам страшно, или боязно, у вас какой-то уровень тревоги – просто помните, что не гневные мантры, не какие-то там тантрические ритуалы, а именно любовь и гармония – это наша главная защита. Главная и единственная защита. 

Лама Олег 
«Ваджрные доспехи»
Учение 25.02.2022
https://m.vk.com/lamaoleg

----------

Кокотик (01.03.2022)

----------

